# Netbeans und JavaEE - Projects



## Guest (30. Jan 2009)

Servus,

ich hab ein kleines Problem beim erstellen von JavaEE - Projekten in Netbeans 6.5 

Im letzten Dialog muss der Server gewählt, sowie die Java EE Version. Leider kann ich keinen Server auswählen, obwohl Glassfish v3 und Tomcat 6 installiert sind. Hinzu kommt, dass ich auch keinen neu konfigurierten Server (Button "add") in der Liste erhalte. Bei Tools->Server sind 3 vorhanden ???

Was mache ich falsch?

Ich habe Netbeans 6.5 vor ca. einem Monaten, als C++Pack, geladen und alle Updates drauf. Zudem alle notwendigen Erweiterungen über Plugins installiert. Der Grund für den C++-Pack war einfach, eine kleines Netbeans und alles nötige über Plugins nach installiert.

Gruß,
  Thomas


----------



## ps (31. Jan 2009)

Du kannst die Server unter Tools -> Server hinzufügen, löschen, etc.
Wenn sie da drin sind kannst du sie für deine JavaEE Projekte verwenden.

(Du muss die Server halt selbst installieren wenn du Sie nicht mit dem Installer installiert hast... downloaden und irgendwohinentpacken sollte reichen, dann unter "Server hinzufügen" den Pfad angeben.


----------



## Guest (1. Feb 2009)

ps hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst die Server unter Tools -> Server hinzufügen, löschen, etc.
> Wenn sie da drin sind kannst du sie für deine JavaEE Projekte verwenden.
> 
> (Du muss die Server halt selbst installieren wenn du Sie nicht mit dem Installer installiert hast... downloaden und irgendwohinentpacken sollte reichen, dann unter "Server hinzufügen" den Pfad angeben.



Servus,

und das funzt eben nicht. Ich bin ja nicht blöd  Ich kann die Server nur in Webanw. verwenden. Bei EE ist die Liste im Erstelltdialog immer leer. Egal was ich mache


----------



## byte (1. Feb 2009)

Ich hab kA von Netbeans aber Tomcat ist kein (richtiger) Java EE Server sondern nur ein Servlet Container. Ich nehme an, Netbeans möchte bei einem Java EE Projekt einen richtigen Application Server haben!? Versuchs doch mal mit Glassfish.


----------



## Guest (1. Feb 2009)

Ich habs mit Glassfish v2 und v3 sowie mit Tomcat versucht


----------

